# "Done" icon gone?



## trs0722 (Dec 21, 2012)

I could have sworn that after cropping, there was a "done" icon available to allow you to exit cropping. Now I have to click "close" under the right panel. Has something changed with anyone else? Or did I toggle it off somehow? 

Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 21, 2012)

It is on the Toolbar. Click "T" to toggle the toolbar on or off.

The hot key "R" also exits the Crop Mode without exiting the Develop mode.


----------



## trs0722 (Dec 22, 2012)

Got it...thanks!


----------

